# Thames Valley Curry Night - Wed 03rd March



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought we would go out for a curry this month.

*Wednesday 03rd March, 7:30 PM*

Mr India
911 London Road
Loudwater
High Wycombe
Bucks
HP10 9TB

http://www.mrindia.co.uk/index.htm

This is a lovely restaurant that we have just found. It is a sister restaurant to our favourite curry house in town (the one with no parking  ), and the food is up to the same high standard. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
brucey1985
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
R6B TT
badyaker & Ms badyaker
V6 SRS
TT02OOT
luke89
ianttr
slineTT
B16TTC


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Go on then! Twist my arm why don't you!


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be there unless i'm on a late shift.

See you then guys


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh go on then! 

I'll let you know about Mrs NaughTTy - she does like a curry ;-)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jim, Carl, Paul - all added!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be good for this Penny, so long as I can arrange for Andy to be picked up from Rugby training


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Count me in - it would be good to meet some more!

Any idea of time? I finish work in Slough at 5.30 and I don't think it's worth the trip back into London beforehand.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll probably be there just after 7. It'll be good to meet you...


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Count me in for this one Penny!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Another one here Penny.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Rob, badyaker, Dave, Sean - all added!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mrs NaughTTy say Yes!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll try and make this my first meet, always loved a good curry.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Paul, I've just replied to your email. Glad you think you can make it!


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

engines out atm if i get it back in ill be there .. yes my car spends its life off the road lol


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Luke, I'll put you down as a possible. Let me know nearer the time.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

woop bought the car home from work today  just need to fit some new bolt on bits next week and shes all done


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny.

can you put me down please  . ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! Both added.


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny sorry can not make this one will see next time.Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries, Neil. See you next time!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there Penny, not so sure about Donna..... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just twist her arm....

:wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Provisionally put me and a mate down. Need to make sure he is up for it as its a bit of a trek for me.

Cheers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

slineTT said:


> I will be there Penny, not so sure about Donna..... :roll:


Mine is scared of a whole night trapped in a room with a load of TT geeks. She says one is bad enough. More disinterested womenfolk would be a good thing!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

badyaker said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there Penny, not so sure about Donna..... :roll:
> ...


She'll be fine - we tend not to talk cars much anyway, and my wife and Donna (if she comes) are about as far from TT geeks as you can get!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Provisionally put me and a mate down. Need to make sure he is up for it as its a bit of a trek for me.
> 
> Cheers


I've added you Mitesh. Let me know for definite nearer the time...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I will definitely be there this time.
Just in case it's still light and not raining :roll: when we get there, I've even cleaned the car today.










Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I cleaned the TT for a wedding at the weekend. She was gleaming. 100 yards from the church, some bellend coming the other way in a 4x4 (and a Rav4 at that!!!) sloshed through a puddle and literally showered her in thick, grey/brown mud. It was such a collossal splash, I emptied the screen wash trying ti clear it so I could see, and even the roof was covered.

Twat. :x

See you guys on weds night!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope it's going to b e clean and shiny for tomorrow!

:lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Penny,

Ever so sorry for the late notice.

Something has cropped up at work this morning and I don't think I will be getting home in time to get there tonight so I will have to bow out.

Please accept my humble apple-logies.

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs Jim, thanks for letting me know. 

See you on the Mini Tour...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent as always Penny. I like places that have huge neon signs on the front so I don't have to trust my satnav. 
I can see that place becoming a regular meet for me.
Good to see everyone both old faces and new.

Home in record time tonight. Shhh, don't tell [smiley=policeman.gif] 
Catch you at the next one.

Sean.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny for organising, if only we could join all our engines together and drag this island to a warmer latitude.. ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you had a good time guys! Paul and Phil, it was great to meet you...

I loved the waiter saying 'Have you all come in Audi TTs...?' :lol:

Maybe I'll see if they can cordon off some of the parking for us next time so that I don't have to risk getting run over! :x


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah cheers for sorting it all Penny, good place. Nice to meet everyone and put some names to faces!

Might be fun to do one at teh Rebellion brewery, they do an open house evening on Tuesdays where you can drink as much as you please for about a tenner... we'll need some designated drivers though.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great night Penny - nice to meet some new faces and see all the "old" ones too!!

Food was loverly - Ella even said that it was one of the best Indians she'd ever had (exceot the lamb :roll: )!

At least my clutch has stopped smelling now too :lol:

One thing though - I woke up this morning with what felt like an MSG headache (if you know what I mean) - anyone else get that feeling? (Note - it could be purely down to the fact we forgot to switch the heating off last night so the room was a tad warmer than usual :roll: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nope - no headaches here.... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just me then!!

Actually this morning I woke up with badly blocked sinuses and the same headache so I think it's more likely be a virus than MSG!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Should've known it was just you - you're always ill! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Should've known it was just you - you're always ill! :lol:


The joys of having young children!! :roll:


----------

